# Bridlington CC



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Just booked this for myself Friday to Monday on my own £11 per night 
http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/carava...-sites-and-parks/SiteDetails.aspx?csid=496010
A no brainer? Wife is away on a hen weekend and as I've fitted that blind spot window it needs testing :wink:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We spend a lot of time at Flamborough just up the road from the CC site. Usually stay on a CL there. Great walking around the cliffs and Flamborough head and good cycling all the way down the cliffs along to Brid. We were there for three weeks over Christmas and New Year.

The Golf club right opposite the CC site does quite good food at reasonable prices with a carvery on Sundays.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Well you deserve a break after all that work on your new motorhome.  

Mike


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I'll probably knock another couple of jobs off while I'm there or if the weather's not nice I'll probably start with the resin polish on the body work.
I suspect a lot of the apparent scratches will disappear.
Gas locker door is going to get fixed so it doesn't sag


----------



## mickandkim (Oct 1, 2011)

Andy, 

We are going up to Ruswarp tomorrow, for a few days, if you get bored, and finish your jobs early, nip up north a few miles, and i will present you with a list of jobs while kim thrusts a Radfords bacon buttie in your mit.. might even let you buy me a beer in payment for relieving your boredom.. :wink: 

Even if you dont make it, snow shower dodging ( not dogging , calm down barry 8O et al ) might be the order of the day.

Enjoy and if you miss female input... i know a place in brid... :wink:  

Mick


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Ruswarp looks to be a lot further North and I'm already on a hiding to £45 of diesel so maybe you might venture South :lol:


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

One downside to that site is the location of the bus stop into town. Last time we were there we found it was a good walk away. Okay going into town early and in daylight but a bit of a pain at night. We did manage to get one bus driver to stop at the gate for us on one occasion. Wish the authorities would put a stop outside the gate as I'm sure more people would use it and there does seem to be ample space at the gate or the golf club entrance.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I doubt I'll be going anywhere on this occasion except maybe early morning walk to Bempton or Ship inn at Sewerby


----------



## mickandkim (Oct 1, 2011)

mmmm, ship inn at sewerby, any good beer on offer there.. a courage directors or timmy taylors landlord perhaps ??  

Mick


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

A good bar from memory but cant be specific. Motorhome parking too but I think he put it up to £10 which makes it dear for 1 compared with a full service site at £11


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> A good bar from memory but cant be specific. Motorhome parking too but I think he put it up to £10 which makes it dear for 1 compared with a full service site at £11


I cycled past there most days at Christmas and there were always 3 or 4 vans there. I assume they were on a freebee. So the pub is charging a tenner! Didnt look like they had any facilities but I assume they must have. Most of the CL's we use in the area are about £6 a night.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I believe you can buy an annual membership with him which reduces the daily charge. They only have water and waste


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I'm shocked 8O 
http://www.shipinnsewerby.co.uk/motorhome/4559733864


----------



## mickandkim (Oct 1, 2011)

Just back to the van, been on the steam train from Grosmont to Pickering and then back to Grosmont and we took the plunge and decided to walk back to Ruswarp... it is described as a picturesque walk .. it's picturesque alright.. when you dare look up after watching your feet slipping and sliding and at points above your ankles in mud..Kim even ended up on her backside in a deep patch.. i was not amused.. ( i had just put the camera back in my pocket.. :evil: )
We were too blathered up in allsorts of mud and associated animal poo to even dare calling into the salmon leap or the bridge in Ruswarp

But the weather has stayed dry.. apart from the odd slight snow flurry

Andy, after we have been literally and physically stuck in the mud this afternoon, in order to honour my commitments to Kim, we are spending the day in Whitby tomorrow,

Muddied up to the nads but still enjoying this motorhome lifestyle..

Mick and Kim ( with bruised bum and ego ) freya and sadie the exhausted dog.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> I'm shocked 8O
> http://www.shipinnsewerby.co.uk/motorhome/4559733864


£15 a night and no hookup!!!

What a rip off. You would think as there is a good chance you will use the pub it would be free or maybe a fiver tops! The local CL sites are £6. The ones with hookup are between £10 and £15.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Just come back today, gave the van a run to check out the under slung gas tank installation, and they have converted my Honda genny to run on gas and fitted it inside the old gas locker and piped the exhaust outside so I can run it while locked up in the locker, there is loads of air circulation so it will not run hot.

We stayed in the car park under the lighthouse on Flamborough Head, only us there, it seems if you get there after dusk and are away for 8am there is no parking charge. No body has ever bothered us out of season. Same with Filey Country Park, on the top of Filey Brigg, out of season nobody bothers.

ray.


----------

